# Cinnamon 12mg



## Gert_Koen (28/10/14)

I have about 8ml of X20 Cinnamon. ..does anyone want it? It's to hectic for my taste buds..Taste just like Fireballs or aftershock liquor.


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/14)

Ill take it thx


----------



## VapeSnow (28/10/14)

I was looking for a cinnamon vape but cant seem to find any. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Raslin (29/10/14)

Heavenly vapors has a great red hot cinnamon. Talk to @Riddle


----------



## VapeSnow (29/10/14)

@Riddle can you sort me out


----------

